# How much should a 9 month old weigh? 73lbs?



## newport

My Lola weighed in at 73 pounds on her last vist to vet- she was about one year old then. The vet said she could lose about 5 pounds. I have been trying to cut back on her food but the weight does not just fall off of her for some reason. I think exercise is the key- as Lola is on a all natural diet with no grains or starches- just raw. I need to get out there and play with her more.


----------



## Megora

That sounds pretty heavy... 

My guy was 70 lbs at 12 months.. and my vet had a conniption over the chart entry before she actually saw him.


----------



## tahill

Megora said:


> That sounds pretty heavy...
> 
> My guy was 70 lbs at 12 months.. and my vet had a conniption over the chart entry before she actually saw him.


 
I think I'm going to stop feeding her at lunch time. Just 1 cup in the morning and 1 cup for dinner. Thanks


----------



## Packleader

The females should weigh between 55-65lbs. I have a girl that is the same age and she weighs 55lbs. Other factors can attribute to weight like if they are heavy boned. But you should be able to feel the ribs but not see them. 73lbs. for that age seems high unless she is a really big girl, height wise.


----------



## newport

tahill said:


> I think I'm going to stop feeding her at lunch time. Just 1 cup in the morning and 1 cup for dinner. Thanks


 
Lola is fed just morning and night. I think three times a day might be fine for a puppy.... but now that her main growing phase is done she probably will just need twice a day feedings. That alone might make her drop the extra weight. Have a great day!:wave:


----------



## tahill

Yeah. She is a big Golden. Her mom was big, not overly big, but big and her dad was BIG. I am going to make an apt with the vet just to be on the safe side. I just don't want her to be overweight. It's just so hard to know when to stop feeding them. She is almost 10 months old. It's complicated b/c people say it really depends on the size of the dog. Thank you all for your advice.


----------



## tahill

Packleader said:


> The females should weigh between 55-65lbs. I have a girl that is the same age and she weighs 55lbs. Other factors can attribute to weight like if they are heavy boned. But you should be able to feel the ribs but not see them. 73lbs. for that age seems high unless she is a really big girl, height wise.


 
We were at the dog park last night and we were approached by a male GR and he was 4yrs old and Chloe was the same height as him, he was defintely bigger (weight wise) than her.


----------



## tahill

Packleader said:


> The females should weigh between 55-65lbs. I have a girl that is the same age and she weighs 55lbs. Other factors can attribute to weight like if they are heavy boned. But you should be able to feel the ribs but not see them. 73lbs. for that age seems high unless she is a really big girl, height wise.


 
Packleader- Can you tell by her picture is she is big for a female? Let me know if you can.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Packleader makes a good point about "height wise". Have you measured her at the withers?

My first girl was tall, out of AKC standards. The heaviest she ever got was 80lbs and we found it was a thyroid problem. 72lbs was a good weight for her.

My current gal is 60lbs max, she gains any more we have a problem, measured at withers within AKC standards. She seems like a lap dog to me after having my boy, he was within AKC standards too. 68lbs was a perfect weight for him.

So hard to judge by your picture, but I would say she could stand to lose a few.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

It depends on her build and of course if both parents were of the bigger size then it's a good chance she is taking after them. I certainly would not spend money on a vet for this reason. If you can feel her ribs and is not squishy then she should be fine. What she should be by standards and what her structure is can be totally different. She is a beautiful pup!


----------



## baumgartml16

Like I said, Koda is 72. I dont think she is big at all...she is tall and muscular. You have to factor muscle in too since that weighs more than fat. Koda gets three walks a day and lots of running so I think she is just more muscular than fat. I can feel her ribs but not see them.

We are trying to cut back treats right now but we feed 1.5 cups two times a day. She is hungry though now that we cut back.


----------



## tahill

Thanks everyone. I did contact my breeder and she said Chloe's mom was big and to this day she weighs 70lbs. Her father is at 85lbs and not heavy by any means. I am taking Chloe to the vet today to see if she is overweight and needs to go on a diet. :doh:


----------



## tahill

Michelle, I too have cut back on her treats as well. I now give her carrots instead of "doggie treats". I will let you know what the doctor says.


----------



## mrmooseman

Moose is close to, if not, 80 pound. He was weighed about 2 months ago and was 76. He isnt fat. Our vet said he will be a big dog (muscular). To me he's short, but everyone says he's a big dog. We can feel his ribs as well, but not see them. We free feed him, so he always has food in his dish, but he only goes near it when he's hungry. Somedays he hardly eats, and other we fill his bowl like 3 times.


----------



## baumgartml16

Can you post a picture of Moose? I would like to see if he is like my Koda. I feel like she is very muscular and that is why she is so heavy.


----------



## mrmooseman

He looks cranky because he was asleep, and for some reason when I say "stay" he gets super cranky and just stares at me.. but here are pictures I just took! Our vet said he was a healthy weight, so hopefully he looks like it to everyone else. Oh and ignore the dirt on his nose..


----------



## tahill

baumgartml16 said:


> Like I said, Koda is 72. I dont think she is big at all...she is tall and muscular. You have to factor muscle in too since that weighs more than fat. Koda gets three walks a day and lots of running so I think she is just more muscular than fat. I can feel her ribs but not see them.
> 
> We are trying to cut back treats right now but we feed 1.5 cups two times a day. She is hungry though now that we cut back.


Michelle, Just got back from the vet. The vet said she is fine, but would like her to weigh around 70lbs. He said to do away with her noon feeding and if she seems to be hungry to give her a cup of mixed vegetables. No calories, but still getting nutrients! So happy she is not a fatty!! :


----------



## bowdense

I am certainly no expert but she looks much heavier than Remington to me. He is 55 lbs. at 8 1/2 months old. He is lean and muscular and his legs and feet are much bigger (Dr. said very big boned). I guess pups, just like people, all come in different shapes and sizes? Or, maybe he's too skinny?
We feed him 1 3/4 cups of Canidae ALS, 2x day. Plus, lots of training treats.


----------



## baumgartml16

Awww Moose is a cutie!! Yea he doesn't look big to me either, a lot like Koda though width wise. 

Teri - glad to hear the vet gave her the ok! I think every dog is different, though it sounds huge number wise we need to go off looks for each dog and not a number. It is alarming to hear a female weigh that much though lol! 

I think I will start substituting her treats for carrots and other veggies! That is a great idea!


----------



## tahill

Michelle~ Yeah! I am so happy she is fine. Yes, I agree every dog is different, and it is a little shocking to hear your dogs weighs 73lbs. Every dog is different. We just have big boned girls. lol


----------



## tahill

mrmooseman said:


> He looks cranky because he was asleep, and for some reason when I say "stay" he gets super cranky and just stares at me.. but here are pictures I just took! Our vet said he was a healthy weight, so hopefully he looks like it to everyone else. Oh and ignore the dirt on his nose..


Moose is saying "Can you get my good side"? So cute!!


----------



## tahill

Also this picture is not recent. This is when she was 7 months old. Sorry. Need to post a more accurate photo.


----------



## tahill

bowdense said:


> I am certainly no expert but she looks much heavier than Remington to me. He is 55 lbs. at 8 1/2 months old. He is lean and muscular and his legs and feet are much bigger (Dr. said very big boned). I guess pups, just like people, all come in different shapes and sizes? Or, maybe he's too skinny?
> We feed him 1 3/4 cups of Canidae ALS, 2x day. Plus, lots of training treats.


 
This is not a recent photo of Chloe. This is when she was 7 months old. I will need to post a recent picture.


----------



## mrmooseman

Moose's "pants" are soo unruly. They have constant bedhead. No matter how much we brush them.


----------



## Rainheart

Moose is a much bigger boy than my Beamer at least. Last weigh in Beamer was 61lbs. That was a few weeks ago. He will be weighed again next week sometime. He has always been on the smaller end. I think he will just barely make it to the 65lb mark as a full adult. He is almost 11 months now.


----------



## mrmooseman

I find Moose is thinning out a bit now. I'm not sure if it is from going to the park everyday now, or if he is going through another growth spurt. But do you see what I mean with him being short?


----------



## tahill

mrmooseman said:


> I find Moose is thinning out a bit now. I'm not sure if it is from going to the park everyday now, or if he is going through another growth spurt. But do you see what I mean with him being short?


 
I don't think he is short. He looks fine to me. I love the picture of him turning his head, "Mom get my goodside" SO CUTE!!


----------



## baumgartml16

I dont think he looks short either. Have you measured how tall he is at the shoulders. Koda is 23 inches at the shoulder.


----------



## mrmooseman

How old is Koda?


----------



## baumgartml16

She will be 10 months in 4 days.


----------



## mrmooseman

hrmm, from what I could measure on Moose (he wasn't quite the fan) he is 26 inches ?


----------



## baumgartml16

yea it was hard to get koda to stay still while we did it. You should only be going to his shoulders not all the way to the top of his head.


----------



## mrmooseman

Ya I was just to his shoulders. I might of went over maybe by half an inch or so. He kept slouching and trying to escape lol.


----------



## baumgartml16

LOL. then he definitely isn't short! I think they say the average for a golden is 23 inches!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

How to measure your dog


----------



## mrmooseman

I just see that Koda has a longer hind leg. I was showing my boyfriend and he pointed out that Moose has his man part, Koda does not, so where Moose's is, there's a lot more fur and then that. Lol.


----------



## mrmooseman

I think I am measuring him wrong, he keeps escaping on me.


----------



## baumgartml16

LOL that is so funny, the man part!  Moose looks very healthy and normal sized!!


----------



## mrmooseman

Hahaha. Trying to keep everything G rated.


----------



## bowdense

tahill said:


> This is not a recent photo of Chloe. This is when she was 7 months old. I will need to post a recent picture.


I am so glad your vet said she is okay. It's worrisome, isn't it? I always think I am starving Remington. He acts ravenous all of the time.


----------



## mrmooseman

My biggest fear is Moose will be over weight and have a whack of problems because of it.


----------



## HovawartMom

For me,yr girl is a bit heavy but as a pup,I don't like to put them,on a diet.
She could stand to lose 5 to 10pds.
How much do you feed her and how much exercise,does she get?.


----------



## tahill

HovawartMom said:


> For me,yr girl is a bit heavy but as a pup,I don't like to put them,on a diet.
> She could stand to lose 5 to 10pds.
> How much do you feed her and how much exercise,does she get?.


 
I know I feel the same way about putting her on a diet at 9 months. The vet said it is time to stop feeding her at lunch. she should be on breadfast and dinner, and he said if she is still walking around looking for food to give her a cup of mixed vegetables. They provide nutrients, but no calories. She gets walked about a mile to mile and half each day. She is just a big boned muscular dog. Her mom is 70lbs. The vet said he would be happy is she is 70lbs. So she really only needs to loose 3lbs. If you saw her in person you could see that she is a broad girl.


----------



## estesbubba

Peyton was 68 lbs. at just over 7 mos. Our vet said she's just a tall big girl. I wouldn't worry that AKC says she should be 55-65. I did read somewhere that golden's size has been trending bigger. 

Here's our tall girl at 4.5 months.


----------



## baumgartml16

Don't worry Teri. It can't be based off a number...it is based on the individual dog. Your vet saw her and said she looks fine so don't worry about it! She will adjust to her new eating habits and be just fine! Do you have her on adult food yet? Puppy food is higher in fat content so maybe switching her food would make her drop a few too if you were concerned about those 3 lbs. Otherwise don't worry! She is just a big girl like mine and many others!


----------



## tahill

baumgartml16 said:


> Don't worry Teri. It can't be based off a number...it is based on the individual dog. Your vet saw her and said she looks fine so don't worry about it! She will adjust to her new eating habits and be just fine! Do you have her on adult food yet? Puppy food is higher in fat content so maybe switching her food would make her drop a few too if you were concerned about those 3 lbs. Otherwise don't worry! She is just a big girl like mine and many others!


 
Thanks Michelle! It's so hard not to worry. I'm a worry wart. lol. She is on adult food. She gets walked a lot. I also think once the weather gets better she will be able to run more and get more exercise. Thanks again Michelle!:wave:


----------



## baumgartml16

No problem. I am a worry wart too! And yes the summer will definitely help things. My hubby's dogs growing up would always plump up a little in winter and were slender in the summer. Just like us humans right!? LOL


----------



## tahill

baumgartml16 said:


> No problem. I am a worry wart too! And yes the summer will definitely help things. My hubby's dogs growing up would always plump up a little in winter and were slender in the summer. Just like us humans right!? LOL


 
Exactly, I call it our winter weight. lol


----------



## newport

tahill said:


> Michelle, I too have cut back on her treats as well. I now give her carrots instead of "doggie treats". I will let you know what the doctor says.


Lola now goes NUTS over getting a carrot. I think she would rather have a carrot than her dinner or ball throwing... both her two favorite things besides belly rubs. Carrots are such a great crunchy low cal snack. I give Lola up to "two"(2) big carrots a day between meals. Most of it usually ends up in her "poop" undigested.... but no harm there.


----------



## HovawartMom

OK,you asked for our opinion but when given,you don't accept it!.Yr pup is too heavy,for her age,based on yr pixs!.The only thing it will do, is cause bones pains and possibly Hip displegia!.
All my breeders told me:KEEP them lean,the 1st year and then,let them add the weight,in the 2nd yr cos they are pretty much done,in height.
Yes,at 9mths old,she should be on 2 meals and not 3.
Also,my golden who was 23in tall weighed 63pds,at her perfect weight.She was told but fit.She was exercised 2hrs a day.


----------



## tahill

HovawartMom said:


> OK,you asked for our opinion but when given,you don't accept it!.Yr pup is too heavy,for her age,based on yr pixs!.The only thing it will do, is cause bones pains and possibly Hip displegia!.
> All my breeders told me:KEEP them lean,the 1st year and then,let them add the weight,in the 2nd yr cos they are pretty much done,in height.
> Yes,at 9mths old,she should be on 2 meals and not 3.
> Also,my golden who was 23in tall weighed 63pds,at her perfect weight.She was told but fit.She was exercised 2hrs a day.


Thank you for your response. I am going with what the Doctor said. Afterall they are the professionals. They are the ones who went to medical school.


----------



## estesbubba

tahill said:


> Thank you for your response. I am going with what the Doctor said. Afterall they are the professionals. They are the ones who went to medical school.


As long as you and your vet are happy that's all that matters. Pics can be deceiving. Our black female cocker looks like a plumper until she gets a bath which she appears to lose 10 lbs while wet.


----------



## tahill

estesbubba said:


> As long as you and your vet are happy that's all that matters. Pics can be deceiving. Our black female cocker looks like a plumper until she gets a bath which she appears to lose 10 lbs while wet.


 
I couldn't agree more. I didn't go to medical school, I have a four yr degree in education not Veternarian. If my doctor is happy than I am happy.


----------



## baumgartml16

Yea and the picture is outdated, correct? 

You are right to trust your vet!


----------



## tahill

baumgartml16 said:


> Yea and the picture is outdated, correct?
> 
> You are right to trust your vet!


Yes, that is when she was 7 months old. Thanks Michelle!


----------



## HovawartMom

Sadly enough,many vets don't dare tell the truth about weight.
It is also known that the amounts given on bag,are too high,for most dogs.
Most of all,in the US.
Take for exemple,my Hova.As 1 yr old,he weighed 78 and everybody(vet,included}said he was too thin.When I braught him,to my vet in Fr,they said he was perfect weight for his age cos he hadn't added mass,yet which turned out,to be true as he is,now,90pds for 26in.
A pup should grow slowly as it's easier,for their bones.


----------



## solinvictus

"but would like her to weigh around 70lbs"

I believe you said that she is 73 lbs. Those 3 pounds mean a lot considering the build of a dog compared to the build of an adult human. At 23" at the withers she probably could weigh a little less than the 70 lbs that the vet suggested. 

By keeping a dog on the lean side there have been studies to suggest that the lean dogs can live up to two years longer.

Changing up by going from 3 meals down to 2 can probably get that extra weight off of her as long as you don't adjust the food level, with no problems as long as you keep her activity level the same.

Some vets really know their stuff and can judge the dog giving their clients great feedback. But there are just as many that either don't tell their clients the truth on their dogs weight or just don't know.


----------



## tahill

I agree. I would much rather have Chloe on the leaner side than bulky side. I have eliminated her 12pm feeding and will be watching how many treats she is given. I do not want her to be overweight at all. I'm just glad I got my answers. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## newport

tahill said:


> I agree. I would much rather have Chloe on the leaner side than bulky side. I have eliminated her 12pm feeding and will be watching how many treats she is given. I do not want her to be overweight at all. I'm just glad I got my answers. Have a great weekend everyone.


You too tahill- take care!:wave:


----------



## HovawartMom

tahill said:


> I agree. I would much rather have Chloe on the leaner side than bulky side. I have eliminated her 12pm feeding and will be watching how many treats she is given. I do not want her to be overweight at all. I'm just glad I got my answers. Have a great weekend everyone.


OK,so we all agree!.
BTW,swimming is great exercise,for a puppy cos gentle on their growing bones so if you can find a heated pool or a pond dependig on how cold it is where you live.Try it!.
Now,can we have a thread on this pretty girl!.


----------



## tahill

Absolutely!!


----------



## aerolor

I have just weighed my 10 month old golden retriever at the vets today and she is 76lbs. She is a large type golden with a long body and is probably going to finish larger than the breed standard. Both her parents were large dogs. The vet said she was not overweight and just right for her build - we can feel her ribs and spine. She is on 2 meals a day (sml. breakfast and main meal at 5.00pm). My flatcoat bitch was a similar weight, although not as tall and my flatcoat male was about 85lbs adult weight and 27" to the shoulder. Neither were overweight, just large dogs for their breed. I think it is important to look at the "whole" dog and not just what they weigh.


----------



## solinvictus

I have just weighed my 10 month old golden retriever at the vets today and she is 76lbs.

Curious how tall is she?


----------



## aerolor

solinvictus said:


> I have just weighed my 10 month old golden retriever at the vets today and she is 76lbs.
> 
> Curious how tall is she?


I have just measured her solinvictus and Bonnie is currently 24" to the shoulder. She is also long in the body and has a good length of neck. Her tail (end of the bone not hair) falls quite a long way past her hocks. Its hard to assess her actual length, but from behind the shoulder to the base of her tail she is about 26".


----------



## mrmooseman

I think she's beautiful! Sometimes us ladies gain some weight. It happens! lol


----------



## Florabora22

mrmooseman said:


> I think she's beautiful! Sometimes us ladies gain some weight. It happens! lol


It happens, but it is not good for the dog's health. Flora has hip issues, and so I try to keep her at a leaner weight. She's 23" tall and weighs about 58lbs at her best. At her heaviest she was 65lbs, and you could tell.

It's always better for the dog to be a bit too skinny than a bit too fat. Cut back portions, and if the dog seems super hungry, supplement its meals with some fresh green beans.

Also, when judging a dog's weight, you need to check the ribs a couple of inches down the dog's spine - not at the middle of their ribcage.


----------



## baumgartml16

Are frozen green beans okay? Koda loves them frozen but isn't as excited with the fresh ones...

We started supplementing her random treats with frozen green beans!


----------



## solinvictus

Fresh frozen green beans are a great snack/treat.

I buy fresh green beans throw them in boiling water for two minutes, drain them, dry them, freeze them separately on a cookie sheet then put them in baggies and store them in the freezer. If I am storing them for some time I will also wrap them in foil, label and date them.

If purchasing already frozen make sure you aren't buying ones that are high in sodium.


----------

